
Optimal Tip-to-Tip Efficiency – a model for male audience stimulation [pdf] - chirau
http://people.duke.edu/~etm7/optimal_tip_to_tip_efficiency.pdf
======
coreyp_1
I really don't know what to say about this, but it is hilarious! I don't know
if I needed the knowledge, though.

------
Rannath
Please let this be a published paper.

